# ATI Radeon HD 7670m showing as Intel HD Grapics 3000 - HP Paviion G6-2206TX



## sagarsoni (Nov 18, 2012)

i have recently bought HP Pavilion G6-2206TX. it has 2gb ATI/AMD Radeon HD 7670M. but when i checked my compatibility of GTA 4, it showed "not compatible".
also it showed my graphics card as Intel HD Graphics 3000. here is that screenshot: 


please help me. i purchased laptop for radeon 7670m not for intel hd graphics 3000.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 18, 2012)

Because that your graphics card..Intel HD Graphics 3000, GTA4 and Crysis are incompatible with it. You were probably misinformed about the 2GB 7670 card.

EDIT - Just checked the specs of your laptop, and it does show its got a 7670m, try updating the graphics card drivers.


----------



## Flash (Nov 18, 2012)

That's weird. What's GPU-Z is showing?


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 18, 2012)

your laptop has dual graphics.. see the ati control center to enable your HD 7670M


----------



## gameranand (Nov 18, 2012)

Install the latest GPU drivers of AMD and you are good to go. It automatically switches between those two GPU units.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 18, 2012)

^^ Hey 





> In war, Victory. In peace, Vigilance. In death, Sacrifice.


is this from Dragon age ?


----------



## gameranand (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes its from Dragon Age Origins. Its Grey Warden's motto.
One of my favorite games.


----------



## Jripper (Nov 19, 2012)

Set gta4 to high performance mode in catalyst control centre after installing new catalyst drivers.


----------



## techno (Nov 19, 2012)

heating can be the issue....


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 19, 2012)

sagarsoni said:


> i have recently bought HP Pavilion G6-2206TX. it has 2gb ATI/AMD Radeon HD 7670M. but when i checked my compatibility of GTA 4, it showed "not compatible".
> also it showed my graphics card as Intel HD Graphics 3000. here is that screenshot:
> View attachment 7711
> please help me. i purchased laptop for radeon 7670m not for intel hd graphics 3000.



connect to AC and play game. If game is properly patched, discrete GPU will kick in. You'll know this if the game is playable.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 19, 2012)

I had to disable my onboard graphics from the device manager.

Try that ?


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 19, 2012)

Man..these kind of problems would scare the s-hit out of me, after spending thousands of rupees on a device only to realize that its got the wrong specs, scary!!


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 19, 2012)

@OP : download the latest drivers for your GPU and check if GTA4 works properly
i had a similar situation with my Laptop where all the games were running on HD 2000,then i downloaded the drivers for my GT540M from the nvidia site and it fixed the problem


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 19, 2012)

I think it's Windows 8 doing something fishy.  I recommend you to install Win7 and install latest drivers and the laptop'll be worth the money. Windows 8 << Win Vista.


----------



## sagarsoni (Nov 19, 2012)

GUP Z does not work. it shows logo and hangs. then i have to end it from task manager. i am download all latest drivers from hp website. it will take 3-5 days to download.


----------



## Flash (Nov 19, 2012)

^ Have you tried GPU-Z with compatability option?


----------



## gameranand (Nov 19, 2012)

Don't download GPU drivers from HP site. Get it from AMD site, HP may have older one.


----------



## Jripper (Nov 19, 2012)

Jesus :\


Go to my computer=> right click=>manage=> Open device manager=> Display adapters.
There should be two adapters there. One for hd 3000 and another for hd 7600m series or something.

Check this first and report back.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 19, 2012)

Well as per specs his laptop has that GPU.


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 19, 2012)

Bro Afaik There is something called Enduro!! which is just like optimus .. Head to GPU settings and select a option similar to "Run on high performance GPU" And yeah Install latest patch 1.7 or 1.4 will do.. 1.7 will enable u playing MP
And yeah as the Experts ^^ above told.. Update the GPU drivers !! BTW you need to run GTA IV in compatibility mode select Win 7 for that !


----------



## Jripper (Nov 20, 2012)

That is precisely what I am saying :\

Best way for him to be sure and not hyperventilate is to check for himself if he is having doubts. Device manager is a quick and easy solution to that.
And ofcourse, the dedicated gpu only kicks in when using graphics demanding apps.

P.S:- gpu-z hangs with the logo on my laptop too. It is an issue with some machines.


----------



## thinkjamil (Nov 20, 2012)

Simple. Open the game then exit it. Now right click on desktop , choose "configure switchable graphics". Few minutes later a program open , and it should have the game in recent applications, assign "High performance" to it. Apply the change...Play the game. BUt this does not make your game recognize your radeon Graphics but but no lagging assures that  radeon graphics is being used.


----------



## 101gamzer (Nov 20, 2012)

I think OPs laptop is in power saver mode so it switches the ATI 7670 GPU to Intel HD 3000 GPU that's the point everyone miss i think(correct me if im wrong )


----------



## sagarsoni (Nov 20, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> ^ Have you tried GPU-Z with compatability option?


yes i have tried it. but not worked



gameranand said:


> Don't download GPU drivers from HP site. Get it from AMD site, HP may have older one.



i have tried it but it is same



Jripper said:


> Jesus :\
> 
> 
> Go to my computer=> right click=>manage=> Open device manager=> Display adapters.
> ...



yes it is there



101gamzer said:


> I think OPs laptop is in power saver mode so it switches the ATI 7670 GPU to Intel HD 3000 GPU that's the point everyone miss i think(correct me if im wrong )



not it is in High Performance



thinkjamil said:


> Simple. Open the game then exit it. Now right click on desktop , choose "configure switchable graphics". Few minutes later a program open , and it should have the game in recent applications, assign "High performance" to it. Apply the change...Play the game. BUt this does not make your game recognize your radeon Graphics but but no lagging assures that  radeon graphics is being used.



i have tried it but it still hangs

WAIT!!!!!!!!!! I got another error.... see here 
 ...... please find latest amd drivers for me

when i play GTA 4, it says "Fatal Error: resc10". is this problem of the game or my hardware requirements?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 20, 2012)

AMD Catalyst


----------



## sagarsoni (Nov 20, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> AMD Catalyst



it says "AMD Catalyst” Mobility cannot be downloaded due
to incompatible hardware/software on your
computer.
The version of your graphics adapter is not
supported
Please contact your notebook manufacturer for a
graphics driver update."


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 20, 2012)

^that means yr lptop has swithable graphics and AMD drviers dont support that.you will have to get driver from HP SITE


----------



## thinkjamil (Nov 20, 2012)

In C Drive , look inside the folder "SWsetup".All your factory drivers should be there.


----------



## sagarsoni (Nov 20, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> ^that means yr lptop has swithable graphics and AMD drviers dont support that.you will have to get driver from HP SITE



i have downloaded each and every driver from HP website.... total was 3.6GB



thinkjamil said:


> In C Drive , look inside the folder "SWsetup".All your factory drivers should be there.



i have reinstalled them many times but don`t worked.


----------



## Flash (Nov 20, 2012)

Whether AMD Driver Autodetect worked?
AMD Driver Autodetect

GPU-z says


> Support for Windows 2000 / XP / Vista / Windows 7 (both 32 and 64 bit versions are supported)



Maybe, that's why you're getting error. But, it should work via compatability!! Weird!


----------



## sagarsoni (Nov 20, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Whether AMD Driver Autodetect worked?
> AMD Driver Autodetect
> 
> GPU-z says
> ...



i will try AMD AutoDetect tomorrow because i think i should download graphics drivers of HP Pavilion G6-2005AX because it also has radeon hd 7670m. should i try it?


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 20, 2012)

^^ yes try that driver. AMD Catalyst™ 12.10


----------



## utkarsh73 (Nov 21, 2012)

> Simple. Open the game then exit it. Now right click on desktop , choose "configure switchable graphics". Few minutes later a program open , and it should have the game in recent applications, assign "High performance" to it. Apply the change...Play the game. BUt this does not make your game recognize your radeon Graphics but but no lagging assures that radeon graphics is being used.



Just do this. No need to update the drivers and all.


----------



## sagarsoni (Nov 21, 2012)

utkarsh73 said:


> Just do this. No need to update the drivers and all.



i have already done it.... are you sure that my GTA 4 is using AMD Radeon HD 7670M.... if yes, then why i am receiving error RESC 10?


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 21, 2012)

^ Is games for windows live and rockstar Club installed?


----------



## sagarsoni (Nov 21, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^ Is games for windows live and rockstar Club installed?



yes. they are installed.

Hurreyyyyyyy. I have recently done a chat with HP technician which told me that if you are running games in High Performance in Catalyst Center, then the game is definitely using AMD Radeon HD 7670M. But everywhere it will show Intel HD Graphics 3000 because it is primary graphics.


----------



## Flash (Nov 21, 2012)

BTW, Games are working or n0t?


----------



## sagarsoni (Nov 21, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> BTW, Games are working or n0t?



all the games like Crysis 2 and Assassin`s Creed II are working good except GTA 4.... i think that there will be any problem in game files


----------



## saurav_wow (Nov 22, 2012)

sagarsoni said:


> yes. they are installed.
> 
> Hurreyyyyyyy. I have recently done a chat with HP technician which told me that if you are running games in High Performance in Catalyst Center, then the game is definitely using AMD Radeon HD 7670M. But everywhere it will show Intel HD Graphics 3000 because it is primary graphics.



Hi Sagarsoni,

Don't worry your laptop's graphics is working fine. the thing with dual graphics(Intel HD +ATI/AMD Radeon) laptop is that they have 2 modes (setting in BIOS) as follows.
1> Dynamic mode - where the laptop automatically chooses the best Graphics card according to the application/game running.. by default it uses the Intel HD as it is low power consuming.
2> Fixed mode - where you can manually choose which graphics card your laptop uses after you login to windows..you can even set AMD as primary.

Your laptop is currently setup to use the Dynamic mode.. that it why you see IntelHD every where as it is default, it is only when you run games that it automatically switches to AMD.

For details see . HP Notebook PCs - Switchable Graphics on Notebooks Configured with Intel and ATI GPUs - c03048374 - HP Business Support Center

the good news is that you can change the setting to Fixed mode in the BIOS.. once you change it to Fixed mode in BIOS then you can manually select which card you want to use..and you can be absolutely sure which card is being used by your games..

WARNING: Be careful while changing anything in BIOS, if you are not comfortable dont do it..

So once you change it to fixed mode in BIOS you can follow the procedure below to switch between graphics cards after you boot into windows..

If you only use if for games with the power adapter connected, then you have no need to automatically switch to the power saving GPU.

Right-click an empty place on the desktop and select configure switchable graphics.
Take the tick mark out of the box that says "Automatically select power-saving GPU when on battery".
Select the High Performance GPU and then click on apply at the bottom right side of the window.
Now you should see the High Performance GPU as the current graphics processing unit in the Switchable Graphics Status.


----------



## Flash (Nov 22, 2012)

OP already told it's in "High Performance GPU".
Anyway, let him try once agaiN with the above info!!


----------



## utkarsh73 (Nov 22, 2012)

I think the original game wasn't designed to run on Windows 7 as it wasn't launched at that time. Update the game to version 1.4 using the patch and it might work.


----------



## sagarsoni (Nov 28, 2012)

saurav_wow said:


> Hi Sagarsoni,
> 
> Don't worry your laptop's graphics is working fine. the thing with dual graphics(Intel HD +ATI/AMD Radeon) laptop is that they have 2 modes (setting in BIOS) as follows.
> 1> Dynamic mode - where the laptop automatically chooses the best Graphics card according to the application/game running.. by default it uses the Intel HD as it is low power consuming.
> ...



but there is no option like this in bios 



utkarsh73 said:


> I think the original game wasn't designed to run on Windows 7 as it wasn't launched at that time. Update the game to version 1.4 using the patch and it might work.



thank you so much............ patched the game and no error


----------



## AJJ (Nov 29, 2012)

sagarsoni said:


> i have recently bought HP Pavilion G6-2206TX. it has 2gb ATI/AMD Radeon HD 7670M. but when i checked my compatibility of GTA 4, it showed "not compatible".
> also it showed my graphics card as Intel HD Graphics 3000. here is that screenshot:
> View attachment 7711
> please help me. i purchased laptop for radeon 7670m not for intel hd graphics 3000.



I have bought the same model.
The G6-2206TX automatically switches to Radeon 7670m when AC power is connected or if you select 'high performance' under switchable graphics option.
Though Radeon 7670m processes graphics separately, its output is rendered using HD3000 since its the primary adapter, this is why you see HD3000 everywhere (in system settings/benchmark/games etc), but it will still use the 7670m if you select 'high performance'. You can confirm this by downloading FRAPS and verifying the frame per second for 'power saving' and 'high performance' selection for the games.

Since it comes with 7670m and HD3000 integrated, traditional AMD drivers will not work, you need to get it from HP website.

The laptop uses InsydeH20 BIOS, where the advanced configuration is locked by default. Hence only the basic configuration would be displayed on the BIOS. 

Hope this helps


----------

